# Wardrobe



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I found a wardrobe thing that would be perfect to turn into a chi wardrobe..All i have to do now is paint it then its all good to go 

cant wait to start painting this weekend 

btw does anyone know where i can get cute girly hangers from?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

go to a large toy store the usually have them, cant wait to see it


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Gotta have before & after pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wanna seee!!!!!  i wanna get one for dexter but...my room is overcrowded with his pen, toys, and sticks LOL!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill get pics of before ,during and after  watch this space x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

anne was on doggiestyle clothing and they have the cutest hangers, cheap too


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou amanda. ill go look now


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

All sanded and ready to paint









Inside the wardrobe


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a big wardrobe


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I love that wardrobe - beautiful detailing - you are getting very crafty Anne, making beds and doing up the wardrobe, so much fun doing your own stuff!!

I made a teeny bed for Poppy as it has been so cold here that the other ones just didn't snuggle around her - it was great fun and she's very cosy in it!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im feeling very happy atm so i thought id do some personal stuff for the girls. 

The wardrobe is about the same height as me (around 5ft3/4) i think its perfect size lol. My girls have alot of clothes, plus extra rom for when i get my little boy


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW-very nice wardrobe!
Don't forget the after pics and of the beds too!

I've been wanting to try an idea that I've heard of...take one of those old monster entertainment centers and refurbish it as a Chi wardrobe. Right now there's no room tho!:foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coool!!! i love it! i would love to have a small one for my boy...maybe i can make it fly and float around muhahaha LOL -_-;
cant wait to see it painted! good job girl!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh wow! That's cute! Makes me want a wardrobe! Good idea


----------

